# Great Outdoors, Smoky Mountain Series Propane smoker



## smokin_all_night

I own a Stainless steel verion of this smoker. I bought it at Sam's club for around $300. It is very well constructed, has dual wall construction, a brass burner, four racks for cooking, a rectangular water pan and a large wood box. I did move the wood box one inch closer to the flame. 

It cooks great barbecue. It holds temperature very well and cooks all day at 220 degrees. After I finally figured out the combination with the wood box, it makes great smoke. The manual is short on details here. 

It comes with a heavy duty cover and an instructional video. I had been looking at the smaller version of this thing at Lowes for several seasons and did not think the firebox was big enough and the smoker was too small. When I saw the version at Sam's club, I took a shot. 

I have owned all kinds of smokers but this thing is the easiest to use and produces the best results so far. To those purists out there, you haven't tasted my barbecue! Even temperature, steady supply of smoke (wood of your choice), no ashes, no muss, no fuss. What else do you need?

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## soflaquer

Boy, I tell ya..................you GOSM and Propane guys are just gettin' cockier by the day!  LOL!!!!!!!   :shock: 

In truth Aubry, I am a purest, but I've seen great strides in Gas Smokers and retro kits lately.  I have no doubt that they can produce great 'Q.  They key to any good 'Q, is what works for you!  If you like it and enjoy what it produces.................then you're on the right track!

Just remember...............they call it "Lazy Q" for a reason.  You might learn a bit about smoke control.  But your missing out on some of the fundamentals of real outdoor barbeque.  Until you've tended a pit for 16 hours on an all-nighter and burnt your wood down from a log or split into your own hard wood coals.................your missing half the fun!  Well, I'll say Fun..................others might say "torture".  LOL!  Again............it's what works for you!

Anyway, I wanted to satnd up for quite a few of us "Purest" who are still out there!  Good Luck with your Q!

Jeff


----------



## brianj517

Hey Aubrey,

I just want you to know that I've got your back on this subject.  :) I've been using a GOSM for the last two years and I LOVE IT! Mine is not the stainless version, though. I bought the wide body unit from Gander Mountain last summer. While I can understand some of the purist attitude towards authenticity, the set it & forget it ability of the GOSM is hard to beat. I can maintain 225* all day long, and my Q turns out great every time. This way I can still take time to play with my kids or watch the dog chase a tennis ball.

Tell you what, Jeff...Go ahead and split all the wood you want. If that's the way you like it, I'm sure your Q is top notch all the way... But as for me,...I'll be the guy sitting under the shade tree sippin' an ice cold beer! Aubrey,... I'm with you, brother! Smoke on!  8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## salmonclubber

hi all 
ive owned the 3600 gas stainless  gosm for about 7 months now and i love it it is simple to use and works great and i even used it in 20 degree weather and had no problem keeping the temp i wanted all day long works great the 3600 is a little small at times but it is the perfect size  for my family of three well you guys take care bye


----------



## soflaquer

Like I said, Guys..................if it works for you, that's all that matters!  I don't know where all my Wood smokers are out there?  It seems I have to stand as a lone voice!  LOL!

I do not recommend Gas Smokers to any newbies (EVER).  I want them to learn the fundamentals first.  Once they've gotten that down for quite a while and want to switch to Lazy-Q, I say..........go for it.

Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff

Jeff,

I agree for the most part..

I think newbies are short-changing themselves if they do not take the time to learn the fundamental principles of tending a fire, maintaining a proper temperature in an environment that is ever fluctuating, and turning out a piece of meat in the same way that early man would have done it.

It is primal and yet extremely vital to real appreciation of outdoor cooking.. to never learn the basic art of smoking food over a tended fire is like learning to play a song on the piano from memory with no musical theory.

You can  play the song but you do not have the deep connection with the music and all of it's notes, rythms, and overall score.

ok.. I am probably getting way to philisophical here but you get the gist of what I am saying.

Do yourself a favor and even if you do enjoy the ease of smoking with gas, get yourself a charcoal/wood smoker and learn the real way just for the sake of doing it.

About a year ago, I made up my mind to learn to type. Now.. I can hunt and peck so fast that my hands and fingers are a blur. No kidding. I can hunt and peck around 35 wpm.

Not bad you say.

But I knew there was a right way to do it so I found a little tutorial online and worked about an hour a day for several weeks learning all of the right fingers for all of the right keys and then made myself type correctly.

At first I was slow and emails and posts and webpages took forever and I was tempted to revert back but I stubbornly said NO.

Now.. a year later I am typing correctly at 40 wpm and getting faster every day.

My point is that sometimes you have to make yourself do things the way it is meant to be even if you have found an alternate way that seems to work.

As a highly proficient smoker let me recommend that all of you newbies and not so newbies that have never done anything but gas or electric,  take the time to learn the skill of tending a real wood fire and even if you never smoke in a competition it will boost your confidence and you will feel like a professional whether you are or not.

Trust me. You will be glad you did!

And that is my $0.02 worth!


----------



## salmonclubber

hi guys 
i never said that i never tended a fire all nite long before i ve tended many fires for the q and cold smoking the wood stove to heat the house i ve cut so many cord of wood it would make you want to puke i ve spent many of long cold nites watching the q but i think it was time for me to convert to gas so i did and i like it it does work for me


----------



## TulsaJeff

SalmonClubber, I have a gas smoker that I use once in a long while also. 

I think the gist of what I am trying to say is to at least learn how to tend to a smoker using real wood and fire and then after you become proficient at that and you want to use gas or electric then fine.

I think it is that *foundation* of knowing how that will make you a great smoker.

I am not a purist like Jeff from Florida.. I use foil ever once in a long while.. not often but I do use it when the mood strikes me and like I said I own every type of smoker known to man except for a pellet smoker and I will eventually get one of those most likely.

If you like gas smoking then go for it.


----------



## redneck steve

I'd like nothing more than to be able to sit and tend a wood smoker, my buddy does and has a cooler full of adult beverages beside him the whole time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I rarely find the time to sit and watch a race let alone tend a fire so I'm looking for a way to set it and forget it, I know there will be compromises in this but it's the best I can do for now. Maybe when I retire I can give it the dedication it demands, but not now.

Another problem I have is my location. I borrowed a wood smoker once and destroyed a batch of jerky. The winds here vary so much I couldn't keep a constant temperature no matter how much time I spent tending. I'll have to build a shelter if I'm ever going to get it right. :(


----------



## brianj517

Well, okay guys, I must admit that both Jeff's have made a very convincing argument regarding the need to understanding the fundamentals...

I have long considered myself a well seasoned, veteran grill jockey. I've been using wood to enhance the flavor of grilled meats for as long as I can remember...Heck, I was practically weened on an original Weber pot belly charcoal grill. However, I must admit that I am still a relative newbie to the art of slow smoking. In fact, even though I purchased my GOSM last summer, I have relied more on the trial and error method than through any real experience. Those who know me well will agree that I can be rather impetuous, at times, and will understand that my desicion to purchase a GOSM was not based on any real research. The two factors that influenced me were a) a good friend of mine bought one first and I liked the chicken, and b) it came with an instuctional video. Enough said.

It was not until I stumbled upon this forum a few weeks ago, and the vast wealth of knowledge contained herein, that I began to appreciate what a true art that this hobby is. As a direct result of things that I've learned here, I have managed to improve upon certain "specialties" that my family tells me that I had long ago perfected. Now, I am talking about my family of course, so they are understandably biased, but I truly thought that my ribs were the best! It's not like there were ever any leftovers, or anything!

Anyhow, my most recent rib smoke produced the most succulent and flavorful ribs that I have ever tasted...anywhere. I coudn't believe the difference, it was incredible! The point I guess I'm trying to make is that I wanted to learn something new, and through the advice and experience of my new friends here in the forum, I was able to accomplish that goal successfully. Thank you for that.

That being said, I am going to take Tulsajeff's advice and get back to the basics. I *would* like to learn the "old school" way of smoking meats. If anything, just to possess the knowledge. I don't know if I could ever be convinced to give up the convenience of Lazy-Q completely, but at least I will better be able to understand the difference in cooking styles. Also, I wouldn't want to give the impression that I have anything against long nights, cold beer, and snack foods. And, oh yeah...did I mention cold beer?!/ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well, I've rambled long enough. Whatever you favorite method is, the most important thing to remember is to have fun and eat well. This forum is a great resource for all, both experienced and new. Thanks to everyone who contributes regularly. I'm learning alot.

Cheers,
Brian

P.S. Hey Jeff, this post took me some time to compose using the hunt and peck method, but hey...one thing at a time, huh?!? :P


----------



## soflaquer

This was not intended to be a Gas vs. Wood debate.  The main reason I felt I had to chime in was because I seen quite a few guys lately eagerly recommending Gas Smokers to Newbies who are interested in making the big switch from Grills to Smokers. (On both the Yahoo and New Forum)

I know you guys are doing this because you've had good results with your units and want to share.  That's great!  However, as I've previously stated, your actually shortchanging someone who wants to learn the true art of Smoking Low and Slow.  If they already have it in their heads to purchase a Gas Smoker......................ya'll are the ones to go to!

I also realize there are situations that dictate the use of Gas.  Location, inclemate weather, long work hours, etc.  And if you're a seasoned Pit Master and want another unit for those days you don't feel like firing up the Pit.............Why Not?

Either way, let's let those who want to learn have the chance to "Learn" the traditional methods before sending them off down the "set it and forget it" road.

That's my $.02!

Jeff


----------



## redneck steve

I'm enjoying the information exchanged here from both sides. I never knew there were so many ways to smoke before stumbling on this forum. What I appreciate is that no matter what method a member prefers, he always seems eager to help another member no matter whether they are in agreement intheir manner or not.

SoFlaQuer, I understand your position entirely and would love to study under you, but the current schedule just wouldn't allow it. Some day though, I intend to master it, it seems it would be quite a bit of fun practicing!


----------



## soflaquer

This Forum IS all about helping others!  As you've stated their will always be differences of opinion........but we all have one goal...................achieving nirvana through the "Thin Blue Smoke"!!!

I'd be more than happy to assist you when your schedule permits.

Jeff


----------



## smokinbutt

I too agree in the importance of learing the basics, before enjoying the convienence of gas.
I used wood/charcoal for years before getting the GOSMS unit.
Nothing will help you learn quicker than ruining an expensive piece of meat when you don't carefully tend the fire and keep the temp right!!  :cry:


----------



## smokin_all_night

OK guys, I guess I started this post so I must comment. 

I have tended a fire all night and understand what it takes. But fundamentally BBQ is about controlling the environment. The things I can think of are 1) Temperature, 2) Moisture, 3) Smoke quality and density.

A propane smoker if used right is good at all of the above. It also gives near independent control over temperature and smoke.

For every BBQ â€œsessionâ€ I spend about one hour sawing up my wood. I split the wood then I use a band saw to cut the logs into one inch or so thick slices. I then use a hatchet on a upright log to split the slices to make the chunks that I use for smoking. I put the chunks into bins. I have Hickory, Pecan, Oak, Mesquite and Apple chunks available. I then mix these in my wood box for the particular smoke that I am trying to achieve. I believe then that the smoke that I generate is identical to that in an offset firebox smoker. It is caused by burning wood not any manufactured pellets. 

What the propane smoker brings to the party is the ability to accurately control the temperature. OK so at my age I am lazy. Why should I make this a lot like work when it does not have to be? With the Smoky Mountain smokers, there are differences in quality between models but I think the model I use has it almost right. The smoker also has a water pan. I could argue whether water is required or not. I have commented on that subject in another forum. 

A bigger argument though is not propane versus â€œwood firedâ€ but â€œwood firedâ€ versus pit smoking. Someday (probably after I retire) I will build a true barbecue pit. Let me explain. In either the wood fired smoker (most commonly around here, Texas, represented by an offset smoker design) or my propane smoker, the smoke is derived from burning wood. Back home and in much of the South, this is blasphemy. They insist that we heathens expose the meat to the smoke that contains the sap of the wood and the tar and harsh flavor of smoke that is generated when wood burns. In doing so, we make inferior BBQ. In a true BBQ pit barbecue process it is done differently. The wood is first burned down to embers in an outside fireplace. The embers are then taken inside and placed on the floor of the pit. The pit is usually a concrete block enclosure with a lid (stainless steel or other metal). The pit looks somewhat like a chest freezer. It has a vent near the top. The meat sits on a grate several inches below the lid. The wood is slowly smoked for as long as 24 hours at a time. The taste is different and less bitter than our product. If you search the internet for BBQ pit design, you will find plans for such smokers. Some are quite comical. It can be as simple as a pit in the ground with a grate for the meat and covered by a makeshift cover. The point is that they never cook with burning wood.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## soflaquer

Aubrey,

Yours is not the case inwhich I infer.  You obviously have experience under your belt.  My main concern is with newbies.

Very true about burning wood!  I am a retired Fire Officer and wood in it's burning stages produce phenols and creosote.  This will effect the food you cook.  At my large quarterly Barbeque Party's, I in fact use a burn barrel that I fabricated and burn my logs down to embers.  As the wood burns, it begins to fall thru a rebar grate and I simply scoop the embers with a flat shovel and fill my Fire Box.  In doing so, there is no need to add wood chunks or splits.  It produces the finest thin blue smoke out there!

Here's a photo of the Barrel, for those interested!

Jeff


----------



## hightower11

can anybody give me some links to a spot to buy a gas smoker... I use wood now and would like the convenience of gas.  thanks in advance


----------



## smokin_all_night

To Soflaquer, various thoughts

I am very glad to see your contraption for burning the wood and read your comments about the effects of burning wood on the smoke. It helps validate my thinking.

These forums level the playing field. If I say something entirely wrong, I am sure I'll get clued in quickly.

I have said in other posts that I have been smoking meat for 25 years with mixed success. That is putting it kindly. I did not have a clue. Also my equipment would not cook consistent Q even if I did have a clue. For the longest time I believed the cooking temperature should be 180F. What was I thinking? I am an engineer. Once I thought about it and applied the principles of heat transfer, it became obvious that a higher temperature was needed. My poor skills and equipment however produced inconsistent results. A great Brisket one day and a month later, jerky. What I needed was a method that works and equipment that would repeat the results again and again. 

The folks in the South that have been cooking great Q in restaurants for 30 years aren't sharing their secrets. While I make great pork BBQ, by other's opinion, I have no illusions that mine is any where near the quality of the Q my favorite place (Starnes in Paducah Ky.). They follow the burn the wood first approach. In fact, blocks away, you can smell the smoke and there is always a plume of smoke coming out of their smokestack as they burn the Hickory. My hat's off to them. They talk the talk. 

If our advice allows a newbie to make good Q on the first try, so be it. I sure wish I had the advice given in these forums when I started. I advise a newbie to take someone who has success and copy their method exactly! Then after confidence building first pass success, then begin changing things and create your own methods. 

I like to share my experiences as you can tell. Thanks for the response to my 3-2-1 post. Did I get it close? The sauce during the last hour is an assumption.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## q3131a

So how many newbies give up because they can't maintain a constant temperature for 8 or 10 hours? I know of at least 4. 

I always recommend propane for newbies. It's easy and it works. It brings more people into smoking and grows our hobby. 

Once they have the basics of smoking down, then they might want to take the plunge into charcoal or wood.  IMO, tending a fire is secondary to learning the principals of cooking long and slow.

The Great Outdoors is a great first smoker.


----------



## q3131a

Walmart sells the Great Outdoors Propane smoker.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I respectfully disagree.. but that is what this forum is all about :P 

I think if a person gives up that easy then maybe smoking meat is not for them. Smoking meat is all about patience and perseverence and I have little tolerance for those who give up too easily. 

I had to work for a long time to get it right... I had to be willing to be taught.. and that is the formula for anyone aspiring to be a pitmaster.

I am not as blunt as I sound.. if a person wants to use gas right off the bat then go for it but I would never encourage that.

... there is an age old connection between man, fire and wood.. I recommend learning to tend the fire first


----------



## soflaquer

First of all, I'm glad to see you're a 'Canes Fan!  I've been a lifelong Gators fan.............but here in So. Florida, you gotta love the 'Canes and Fins!

I'm glad you're happy with your GOSM.............nobody's knocking the unit.  And as Jeff P. stated, if they gave up that easy.........perhaps it wasn't for them in the 1st place!  Do you know how many people I know with Smokers just laying around collecting dust and turning into rust buckets?  (Both Wood and Gas fueled)  Some people get it into their heads or think it would be cool to try.............then "POOF", they're back to flippin' burgers on the Weber!!!

My contention still stands that I *will not* recommend Gas Fueled smokers to Newbies!  I'm not saying that they're a "bad" thing or that they don't have their place..............I just want them to learn the fundamentals first.  And BTW, tending a fire is NOT secondary in creating great 'Q, it is primary!  Only on a Lazy-Q is it secondary!

That's my $0.02!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer

To Aubry,

I enjoy reading your posts and your enthusiasm in the Art of Smoking.

You did a great job with the 3-2-1 method!  Usually your Glaze is added on the last hour, but some prefer to leave them naked.........it's really a personal preference.

I'm glad I could validate your point on the burning process.  I have to tell you that it is Labor intensive to do what I do, but the results are stupendous!!!  For short smokes such as Fish or Ribs.............I don't go thru all that.  However, for my 70 - 100 Lbs. that I do at my quarterly BBQ Parties............it's well worth it!

Jeff


----------



## jcharpentier

I cannot find the big block except for online its the black one other than not being stainles steel is ther a difference between the two?


----------



## brianj517

*jcharpentier*

I purchased mine at Gander Mountain, which is a local hunting/fishing/outdoors retailer in my area. I have also seen GOSM's advertised at Wal-Mart in some areas. As for stainless vs. black finish, I guess it boils down to personal preference and budget. Size and features are relatively the same. I own the black version and it has served me quite well since I bought it last summer.

Good Luck and keep on smokin'!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## smokin_all_night

To jcharpenter

As far as the differences, I only know what I have read in another forum (that is one of the predecessors of this one). The other forum is dedicated to the GOSM propane smoker. 

I beleive the stainless steel one is an upscale model developed for Sam's club exclusively. I got that from a quarterly statement I read online from the canadian company that owns GSM. The Sam's version has double wall construction. has a different arrangement for holding the wood box and water pan than the others, has three dampers whereas I understand that the current painted wide body unit has only one. It has a brass 10 yr guarantee burner (standard on other GOSM smokers though) and a very heavy duty protective cover. It is very well built with heavy gauge steel. It holds temperature well. Is it worth the difference? I don't know but you do get what you pay for. I had looked at the narrow GSM units at Lowe's for several seasons but thought the wood box was too small and the water pan too far from the flame. When I saw the Sam's one, it looked like it was well designed, heavy duty and worthy of my money. It also seemed to solve all the issues that I could see with the others. 

After I joined the other forum, I read every complaint that I could have predicted. The wood box on the other  models was too small, construction was cheap, not enough control over venting and the list goes on. No one complains about the SS version. Mine cooks great Q!

Good luck,
Aubrey Page


----------



## jcharpentier

Many thanks brianj517 and smokin_all_night
 The new Walmart near me does not have a big block  and the Sam's does not either mmay have to go with the black on the Website .thanks again


----------



## gene reda

To jcharpenter 

I got one of the big block black units off the web just before Father's Day, and it does have three dampers, a large fire box and the same water pan design that Aubrey mentioned on his stainless unit.  Mine replaced a smaller wood/charcoal unit that I had for 10 years, and I have to tell you that I love the GOSM big block.  I have smoked everything from Pork Butts, Ribs, Brisket, salmon, chicken and turkey breast and it is very easy to use.  The Big Block unit holds the heat well, smokes much better than my old unit, and most importantly, turns out great product!

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jcharpentier

Oh yes ! now I am definitley going to get it! Many thanks


----------



## jjandboyz

Hi all.  We found this new forum and thought we would post on it as well.
We just purchased a GOSMS big block (black) and had a few questions.  
1.  Where do you usually set your temp gauge for pork?
2.  Vents, do you leave them open, 50%, top and sides?
3.  For pork tenderloin - How many pans of chips, how long, and what setting for temp?

What is the best way to control temp on this smoker?  Is is by just using the gauge?  This smoker seems to be a wonderful choice and we just want to get it right!

Thank you so much for your input!  The manual just doesn't seem to give much useful info except how to assemble.

Julie


----------



## smokin_all_night

Julie,

I will try and briefly answer your questions. But you questions are basic and are covered well in other portions of this forum as well as a previous forum called : http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokeymountain/ that is entirely devoted to the Smoky mountain propane smoker. I urge you to go to that forum (you might have to join) and read back posts. You will learn a lot.

Regarding the damper question, back up one level and there is a discussion topic where I discuss the damper settings. It is called GOSMS Damper Questions. It is at the same level as this GSM propane smoker discussion.

The temperature is a great topic of discussion. My opinion is 220 degrees F. Fill the water pan. Water boils at 220 so the water pan helps regulate the heat. Use the front door temp gauge to hold 220. Control with the front panel knob. 

Beginners should choose a pork shoulder (Boston Butt or Picnic) for their first attempt. This is a very forgiving cut and one that is the basis for Pork Barbecue. Then try a beef brisket. The larger pieces cook better. 

I believe a tenderloin should be cooked about 1.25 to 1.5 hours per pound. But this is an estimate for planning purposes. You must have a meat thermometer. I assume you are planning on slicing this tenderloin. If so, cook till the interior temperature is about 180. Any higher and it may fall apart. I am giving you conventional wisdom answers. I have not tried a pork tenderloin. Usually I stick to traditional BBQ cuts. 

If you only need smoke for two hours or so, fill the wood box Â¼ with wood chips and the rest with chunks. Hickory, Oak or Pecan work best. A thin blue smoke is what you want, not a thick cloud of smoke. For this piece of meat, I would not refill the wood box. By the time it burns out, you have had enough smoke. Try mopping (or spraying) the piece every hour or so with a simple mixture of water and vinegar. You can get more exotic as you learn the various mops.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## jjandboyz

Aubrey - thank you very much for your reply!  I will definitely check out the link that you provided.  We will try the temp and time that you suggested and will try and keep the smoker around 220Â°.  I appreciate your help!

Julie


----------



## jcharpentier

JJandBoyz. I was hoping somone would have answered your post  I was curious myself but since I have not bought mine yet I will have to wait and see the answer


----------



## jcharpentier

Well I did not see that answer  I do now recall the other post stupid me I did  not read enough

  Thanks Aubrey


----------



## shank

Hello all, new here.  I have been smoking for 5 years now and just bought a GOSM propane smoker to replace the old rusted unit I started on.  It is the 16" wide version - does anyone know how long a standard 20lb LP cylinder will last at roughly 225 degrees.  

Game day is upon us and since this is the first time I have ever used the unit I want to make sure I have plenty of fuel on hand.  I'll post my results or check the news in OKC for a house fire :D 

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## smokin_all_night

To Shank:

My experience is with the wide body Stainless steel version. It is double walled. I get about three all day smokes with mine on a bottle. Others have reported about the same in the past. Certainly on my 3rd smoke, I have a spare full bottle on hand. 

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## shank

Thanks a million!  That is actually great news to hear - I was afraid I would have to be concerned that a bottle wouldn't make a complete smoke.

Take care.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Smokin_all_night,
     Your last post brought back many fond memories. I grew up in eastern and central North Carolina and the method of pit BBQ that you describe is the one we used. My Dad and others (and me later) always had two fires going. One was the pit the other was the "feeder" fire. We always and only put embers into the pit... and needless to say, the result was consistently wonderful. 
       However, after I was married and living in a suburb of Atlanta, it was a little hard to do the "Pit" method. So I got interested in the El Chepo approach and acutally produced some really good Q. I also did a lot of grilling with my Weber and also some gas fired units. I now live on the coast of north Florida and within the last year, I became interested in smoking per this forum. I bought a Char Broil Silver Smoker and I'm still trying to master it.
     This past spring I was determined to do a brisket. Using Jeff (Florida) and Jeff (Tulsa) and the web site, I turned out one of the finest briskets I've ever eaten. As Florida Jeff says, I could cut it with a fork ... just like budda. 
      Let me hasten to add, however, that I have ruined some nice chickens and some really nice ribs. This was in my effort to learn how to reach and maintain temperature. It was really frustrating. As a youngster, we could do it with the two fire method much easier it seems than the off set barrel type. 
      Two things have now happened. With the benefit of Tulsa Jeff's BBQ 101 course, I have found several modifications that should help  tremendously with the temperature mtc. problem. So I'm working on getting the metal pieces cut. The second thing is that I bought a GOSM during the July 4th weekend. I tried some ribs  as my first effort and they were tremendous! I get consistent great results. 
     This is a lot of rambling but the points I'm getting at are this.....there is a rich tradition in our hobby and the more we know about it, the more we can appriciate our results.....whether it's from a GOSM, an old fashoned "Pit" or from an all wood off set, if it works for an individual, then it must be good. I sorely miss those days when we used the two fire "Pit" method. Things seemed so much simpler then .... or perhaps I just remember through the eyes of a youngster. It would be interesting to have the openess/site to build one of those pits and try it again. I believe I could do it. 
     To close, I'd like to second some other opinions I've heard on this forum.... that is, I'm so glad to have found it. I feel like I've learned a lot but most importantly, I feel like I've made a lot of friends. Thanks to all and especially the two Jeffs!!

Bill


----------



## smokin_all_night

Bwsmith_2000,
Bill,

I appreciated reading your post. My reply will also ramble as you made many good points. Florida Jeff posted and excellent post about the pit method and showed an excellent simple to make barrel wood burner to burn the wood. I have seen extensive web pages on the pit barbecue method and even pictures of many pit designs, some of which are comical. I grew up in Western Kentucky. I remember church fundraisers that were barbecues. Some of the finest BBQ I have ever tasted came from these events. The pit was a hole in the ground that was covered in after the event. The feeder fires were piles of burning Hickory. Over the pit was a chicken wire grate and it was covered with pork, chickens, mutton and everything else I guess. Concrete blocks lined the perimeter of the pit to provide the support for the chicken wire. Rebar probably provided support. I now cook with a GOSM stainless smoker. It is easy to use and makes good Q but not as good as back home (I live in Texas now). But it uses the direct burning wood method. 

Like you said there are rich traditions in this hobby. I like to think of myself as a regular here in these forums but actually I am a relative newcomer to the forums. I bring my experience (good and bad) and by traditions with me as I post as does everyone else. 

Since you own the GOSM smoker, did you read my post on the 3-2-1 method, a controlled experiment, (introduced originally by Florida Jeff) on cooking ribs? If you follow this method as I attempt to describe in detail the 3-2-1 method, you cannot fail. 

Good luck!

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Mr. Page,
     I have indeed tried the 3-2-1 method and it was a hit. As a matter of fact, I haven't gotten any bad advise since I have been using the forum. Like you said, I'd love to have the opportunity to study under either of the Jeffs. This forum and the web site have provided me with enough information that I now feel comfortable with smoking. Once I get the metal modification parts made, I'm going to really get back into the off set smoker. The GOSM is great but I still enjoy tending the fire -- especially with a very close friend or two and plenty of snacks and libations. Makes a night go by before you know it...so enjoyable. 

Bill


----------



## bob-bqn

Greetings shank. I used to have that GOSMS model and used a 30 pound tank with it. I would get just over 50 hours from a tank of propane so I'm guessing you could expect a little over 30 hours from a 20 pound tank.


----------



## Dutch

When I first got involved in smoking meats (actually it was curing hams and bacon in the family business) both of our smokehouses were gas fed. The older of the two had a stainless steel pan over the gas burner unit in which we place our sawdust and the newer one had an offset smoke generator.  The reason I went with the GOSM was because A) I learned to smoke meats with a gas unit and B) I got a heck of a deal on it.  :D 

I would love to learn to smoke meats with a  wood fired smoker.  In most things that I have learned in life I learned at the basic level-before I learned to cut meat I had to wrap it first-this taught me the differnt cuts of meat. When I moved up from the wrapping room to the cutting room it seemed like all I did was trim meat and grind meat. Before I could cut meat on the power saw, I had to learn how to cut meat using the bone saw, cleaver and knife. When I complained, Dad told me that if the power went out or the saw broke down I would still be able to get the meat out because I had learned my cutting skills the old way, the power saw just allowed us to get the meat out quicker.

When I taught my kids to cook, we always learned the basics. Sure I have two really nicke KitchenAid mixers with all the attachments, but they learned to do it by hand before they could use the mixers.  

One of these days, I'll learn how to tend my wood fire correctly and I know that I'll have some disasters, but hey-thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s part of learning and thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s part of the reason why I visit this forum; to share what I know and to learn what you know.

Thanks everyone for sharing your ideas and thoughts and Recipes!!

Dutch


----------



## jcharpentier

on the yahoo sites it seems there are some complaints of high temps and poor customer service


----------



## chromusdomus

I haven't really had any need for customer service concerning my GOSM.  Any questions that I had have been answered by this and the Yahoo site.  As far as the somker itself, it has been great and has performed like a champ.

I also haven't really had a problem with temp fluctuation.  It's usually right on.

ChromusDomus


----------



## jcharpentier

I should refer them here. There us much I learned here also


----------



## shank

I just got my GOSM via UPS - it's the black model 16".  It seems to be of very lightweight gauge metal construction.  I have a suspicion that it will not perform well in December.  Has anyone used it in the 30 to 50 degree F ambient air temperature yet???  Obviously, more propane will be burned, but what can I expect with regards to performance beyond that? 

tx.
shank


----------



## bob-bqn

I used to have the smaller model like yours and never had trouble smoking in the winter. The main concern with propane in extremely cold climates is that it doesn't convert from liquid to gas and expand as well. So in very frigid conditions some gas grills and smokers won't light (so I'm told). Being in Texas we have few days where this would even come into play so it wasn't an issue for me. But I have successfully smoked at temperatures below freezing with that model.


----------



## brianj517

*Shank*

My first GOSM was the same 16" model that you have. (I have since graduated up to the big block). I live in Northeast Ohio where temperatures routinely drop below freezing in December/January. I have done several smokes during the winter by moving the smoker to just inside the edge of my garage with the main door open about 2/3 of the way and opening one of the side windows for cross ventilation. This method, at least provides a decent break from the chilling winds. Really long, all nite brisket smokes make temp control a bit difficult, but I have enjoyed much success with shorter smokes like 3-2-1 ribs, chicken, or pork chops. The main drawback, as you already noted, is that you will run through your propane much faster than in warmer weather, so if you don't already have one, you might consider investing in a spare tank.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bkrhoda

Shank,

I'm from Western NY and have one of the 16" models.  I routinely smoke turkeys November thru February.  I do what BrianJ does and park the smoker just inside my garage with a couple doors open for ventilation.  Works fine.  I've smoked with outdoor temps in the low 20's and had no problem maintining 250.  

Brian R in NY

ps - must be something with the Brians in the north east wanting to smoke all winter long.


----------



## brianj517

AMEN to that, Brother! Welcome to the forum, Brian. We Northeasterners will go for the smoke no matter what the weatherman says. Little bit of snow will never slow me down, I'll just reach for another scotch & soda to warm the old bones! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty

AMEN Again! I am not a Brian, but I am a very Scottish Stephen! And as for the scotch, make it a single malt and skip the ice and everything else. Better yet....skip the glass!
Cheers! Monty


----------



## oillogger

After reading all of the posts for this thread for the first time I was left thinking about the past versus the present.  I relate the comments about how you should always learn to smoke with a wood fired smoker to those who prefer black powder rifles to conventional rifles or bow hunting to rifle hunting.  All of them will kill game but some methods are a little harder therefore providing more of a feeling of acomplishment.  The game is still dead in the end.  Of course we could all get rid of our automobiles and just go back to the good ole horse and buggy.  Perhaps not as drastic measure of giving up our automobiles would be to go back to the hand crank autos.  My nineteen year old son never learned to drive a straight shift car and I never expect he will learn to unless one day he decides he wants a sports car.  So I say let the newbie or experienced smoker use a gas, electric, or a computer guided smoker if he wants and when or if he wants to follow the purist path of wood fired smokers then we will all honor his desires to pursue his interests.  Afterall, I hope the main goal of this forum is to learn from each other how to do a better job with the smoker or smokers we have chosen. 

And that is my 2 cents. :D


----------



## hillarystep

Sorry for the double posting, first time doing this

Gerry


----------



## hillarystep

Love my Great Outdoors Smokie Mountain smoker.  Ribs, pork butts and turkey being my favorites.  Used Jeff's brine solution this year with buttermilk, kosher salt and cranberry juice and the turkey was the best one ever.  Have been using this smoker for five years now.

Gerry


----------



## pitmasternmakin

I really enjoyed this thread.  I Appreciated all comments, opinons, and experiences; although most of it occured 7 years ago. Heck, even got helpful  lessons on building a coal harvesting fire  box and  learning how to type. I also liked the way Oillogger put the finishing glaze on the subject.  Smoke-on Guys (and gals)


----------



## edelweiss

My gauge has broken on the outside of my smoky mountain propane smoker. I cannot seem to find out how to purchase a new one. Any one have any ideas on what to do about a gauge? Thanks


----------



## skyduster

Hey all you pros out there! I've been following Jeff for about 6 years now and learning the art of smoking meat as fast as I can! I have progressed from Brinkman charcoal and electric units to a Great American propane unit. There have been successful cooks, and some not so successful as you all know. Since I started using the GOSM unit, things have definitely gotten more consistent. More success than failure, however, I need some advice. When using the hot and fast method doing a brisket, my smoker won't go past 300 degrees. Have any of you modified these units to achieve higher temps. I was thinking of bending the stops out on the side vents to allow for full closure and doing something to fully close the chimney on top. As it is from the factory, you cannot completely close the vents or chimney. Would adding a gasket to the door and the two drawers help any? Has anyone changed the propane regulator to allow for more heat?

I just need to get to the 325/350 degree range that Jeff uses in the hot and fast method! 

Secondly, I am considering buying A Big Green Egg so I can cook for longer periods of time with less baby sitting. Any comments on that idea?

Thanks in advance for all the advice! This is the greatest forum and bunch of folks I have ever found addressing this very satisfying hobby of ours!

Rick

Lufkin TX


----------



## skyduster

Well,

You are right, there is a lot to learn and respect in doing Q the traditional way, long, slow, and using the original tried and true methods! However, in defense of us guys that work 5 1/2 days a week, 10 hours a day, some of the newer methods that turn out a respectable, (ie) edible "Q" is a godsend! We can come in on Sat afternoon, smoke a little meat, drink a little cold beverage and still get enough rest to do it all over again come Monday! Thanks for all the info on how to do it right from you pros! We newbies truly appreciate your help! By the way, I have 5 different smokers/grills on my patio, some are definitely old school! 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## skyduster

To all those in this forum. I would appreciate your comments on the following issues I have with my GOSM. It is difficult to regulate the temp with the control knob as installed. Has anyone had success with installing a needle valve at the tank to control the flame? Has anyone installed latches and a door gasket to help control smoke and heat? I wrap my wood chunks in tin foil punctured with small holes before adding them to the chip tray to make them last longer. However I am concerned that I am generating a lot of creosote that can give the meat a bitter flavor. The chimney on my GOSM is very black and shiny leading me to assume my method is not good. What do all of you think? Does cooking chips and chunks in a propane unit generate more creosote than a stick smoker?

I have turned out some very good meals with the unit following Jeff's suggestions closely! See pics!View media item 267018
View media item 293023


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey All

This is a GREAT post!!  Conflicting ideas expressed in a very civilized manner.  I have to admit that I just converted my side box smoker to propane and I am extremely happy with it.  So far, it turns out really good Q, and holds a steady temp.

Gary


----------



## Dshifter

smokin_all_night said:


> I own a Stainless steel verion of this smoker. I bought it at Sam's club for around $300. It is very well constructed, has dual wall construction, a brass burner, four racks for cooking, a rectangular water pan and a large wood box. I did move the wood box one inch closer to the flame.
> 
> It cooks great barbecue. It holds temperature very well and cooks all day at 220 degrees. After I finally figured out the combination with the wood box, it makes great smoke. The manual is short on details here.
> 
> It comes with a heavy duty cover and an instructional video. I had been looking at the smaller version of this thing at Lowes for several seasons and did not think the firebox was big enough and the smoker was too small. When I saw the version at Sam's club, I took a shot.
> 
> I have owned all kinds of smokers but this thing is the easiest to use and produces the best results so far. To those purists out there, you haven't tasted my barbecue! Even temperature, steady supply of smoke (wood of your choice), no ashes, no muss, no fuss. What else do you need?
> 
> Regards,
> Aubrey Page


I know this is a very old thread,but I have a chance on an excellent new one, would you recommend this smoker?


----------

